#  Schulmedizin >   Beule am Fuß >

## Torsten

Hallo, 
ich bin völliger Laie auf medizinischem Gebiet. Jetzt habe ich seit fast einem Jahr eine kleine Beule am rechten Fuß - etwa 2cm unter dem Knöchel, innen und etwa erbsengroß. Sie schmerzt eigentlich nicht - nur wenn ich daran rumdrücke. Irgendwie stört mich das aber doch. Da sie scheinbar nicht von alleine weg geht, überlege ich zu einem Arzt zu gehen. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein kann?
Welchen Artz sucht man für solche Probleme auf - einen Orthopäden? 
Für jeden Tipp dankbar,
Torsten

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Torsten 
solange ich deinen Fuß nicht sehe, bleibt die Diagnosesuche nur reine Spekulation. Evl ist es ein Bänder- oder Sehnenanriss, evl steckt ein Problem der Fußwurzelknochen dahinter. Bist du mal umgeknickt oder gefallen oder so? 
Es ist eine gute Idee, daß du zu einem Arzt gehen willst. Entweder du gehst zunächst zu deinem Hausarzt, der dich dann zu einem Facharzt überweist. Du kannst aber auch gleich zu einem Orthopäden oder einem Chirurgen gehen. Hinweis: Falls du in diesem Quartal bereits bei deinem Hausarzt warst, holst du dir besser eine Überweisung. Tauchst du nämlich ohne beim Facharzt auf, musst du die 10 € Praxisgebühr noch mal löhnen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Torsten

Liebe Christiane, 
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich kann mich an keine Verletzung erinnern - ist ja auch schon fast ein Jahr her. Also werde ich einen Orthopäden aufsuchen in ihm meinen Fuß zeigen. Habe schon einen in der Nähe gefunden. Ein Bänder- oder Sehnenanriss klingt nicht sehr gefährlich. Vielleicht kann ich mit der Beule trotzdem alt werden :-) 
Gruß, Torsten 
PS: Danke auch für den Tipp mit der Praxisgebühr, entfällt aber zum Glück bei mir.

----------


## dreamchaser

Wenn das Ganze sich über lange Zeit nicht verändert in Größe oder Konsistenz, dann klingt es zumindest nicht sehr gefährlich. Aber es schadet nit, es einem Arzt zu zeigen.
Meine erste Idee ist, dass es ein Ganglion sein könnte: eine zystische Struktur z.B. an Sehnenscheiden oder Gelenken, welche vollkommen harmlos ist. 
Falls dir ein Arzt eine Operation vorschlagen sllte, würde ich das kritisch überdenken: am Fuss verlaufen sehr viele Nerven und Gefäße. Wenn es sich um ein solches Ganglion handeln sollte ist die Chance für ein Wiederauftreten bei 25% nach einer OP.

----------


## sonja451

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und suche nach Antwort für meine Beule an der Fußsohle.
es fing ganz klein neben dem Ballen an - tat nicht weh - mittlerweile ist es mehr als "Erbsengroß"
Ich war beim Hausarzt - Orthopäden mit Röntgen (ohne Befund) und auch beim Chirurgen
Der Chirurg meint ich bekomme ein Hallux und deswegen hab ich unter dem Ballen die "Beule" (wie wildes Fleisch)
die Beule wird bei Anspannung weiß - ist nicht warm - auf Händedruck schmerzt sie nicht nur wenn ich 1-2 Std. laufe/stehe schmerzt das Ding doch gewaltig
Ich mache regelmäßig kalte Umschläge mit Quark - Essig - Sauerkraut - Tonerde - alles hilft nur kurzzeitig 
Meine Fußpflegerin tippt eher auf eine Entzündung - sowas hat sie noch nie gesehen :-( 
Ich hatte mal Dornwarzen am Fuß - die ich mir beim Hautarzt entfernen ließ
wegen einer Warze mußte ich zum Chirurgen - danach hatte ich 3x eine Eiterblase an der Fußsohle
Das Ausräumen solcher "Blase" tut höllisch weh - wochenlang kann man nicht richtig laufen - mso ne OP möcht ich dringend vermeiden 
Weiß irgend jemand  Rat - ich wäre Euch furchtbar dankbar
Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle

----------


## Rieke

Hallo Torsten,
Mich würde mal interessieren, was denn nun aus deiner Beule am Fuß geworden ist; ich habe nämlich seit ca. einem Monat dasselbe Problem. Es tut hauptsächlich weh, wenn ich an dem "Buckel" drücke, aber auch wenn ich den Knöchel zu sehr belaste, also beospielsweise Treppen herunterspringe, oder meinen Fuß drehe.
Danke schon mal!
Rieke

----------

